# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  پیدا کردن ip دیگران در چت

## Arash.Abdollahi

سلام
چطوری میتونم ip شخصی رو که داره با من چت میکنه بدست بیارم
و چیکارش میتونم بکنم

----------


## jafar_electronic

دوست عزیز شما می توانید به فرمان Netstat در Cmd و داشتن اطلاعات کمی از Port ها  میتوانید Ip  ّیاورید

----------


## Abysmal_darkness

سلام ! میتونی دستور netstat -n رو توی cmd وارد کنی ! بعد یه سری ایپی بهت میده ! بگرد دنبال اون آیپی ای که یا در قسمت local address یا foreign address پورت 5101 داشته باشه ! اون آیپی طرف مقابله !

----------

